# [solved] logcheck gives: sendmail process failed with error

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I am trying to get logcheck working and trying it from a root terminal I get.

......................................................

# /bin/sh /etc/logcheck/logcheck.sh

send-mail: Cannot open mail:25

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1

......................................................

Any help would be appreciated on this.

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Thu Jul 08, 2010 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phajdan.jr

Do you have a local MTA set up? postfix, sendmail, ssmtp, something else? How is it configured?

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I can only answer I have no idea, so almost certainly no. How do I find out?

percy

----------

## phajdan.jr

Okay then, please try to set up postfix or ssmtp. These are probably the simplest to do.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

phajdan.jr

Thanks for that. I have changed the ssmtp.conf file and no longer get errors so with a bit more tweaking I should be able to get logcheck working properly.

percy

----------

